# gentoo installieren , adsl ?

## 84R7

hi , ich hab mir gentoo 1.2 gezogen , ich denke ich kriege das gebacken , aber wie confieguriere ich da mein dsl in der installations console ?

da steh was von netzwerk , hab hier keins  :Razz: 

nur ein rechner , der auch ins netz geht

per pppoe

gruss 84R7

----------

## Marvin-X

 *84R7 wrote:*   

> hi , ich hab mir gentoo 1.2 gezogen , ich denke ich kriege das gebacken , aber wie confieguriere ich da mein dsl in der installations console?

 

Die offizielle Installationsmethode geht davon aus, das Du ein laufendes Netzwerk hast, also mind. eine Workstation und einen Router der für die Internetverbindung vorbereitet ist.

Es gibt aber Alternativinstallationsmethoden siehe: http://gentoo-deutsch.berlios.de/htmlfromxsl/altinstall.html

Auf der Seite: http://gentoo-deutsch.berlios.de gibt es auch ganz unten ein DSL Paket welches Du downloaden kannst ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/gentoo-deutsch/gentoo-pppoe-dsl.tar.bz2

das nützt Dir nur für den Anfang nichts.

Dann kannst Du wenn ein bestehendes Linux vorhanden ist auch von dort aus eine Installations auf eine freie Partition vornehmen.

Als nächste einfache und billige Alternative wäre auch zu nennen sich einen Fli4l-Router schnell aufzusetzen, dauert wenige Minuten und bedarf nur eines ausrangierten alten Rechners der gerade mal eine Diskette braucht.

Vielleicht hat noch jemand andere Alternativen.

----------

## LinuxDocc

Ich denke auch die einfachste sache ist das mit dem Fli4l router ( www.fli4l.de ) habe das bei mir mit ISDN am laufen. Schön ein DHCP draufgemacht und sie sahe geht super sauber.

Gruß LinuxDoc

----------

## Shining

Hallo...

es gibt noch ein gepatchtes image:

http://www.ibiblio.com/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-pppoe-ix86.iso

damit hat es bei mir geklappt. Falls Du nicht von stage1 ab kompilieren möchtest, kannst Du von Deinem bisherigen Image auch das stage3-paket installieren.

Es wurden einige zusätzliche Files auf der ramdisk abgelegt  und install.txt wurde an den entsprechenden Stellen erweitert.

Shining

----------

## 84R7

hi !

danke ich versuch mein glück  :Razz: 

----------

## Konfuzius

 *84R7 wrote:*   

> hi !
> 
> danke ich versuch mein glück 

 

Sehr schön ist auch die Methode mit Knoppix

Ich habe den ganzen abend gesurft, Musik gehört und gechattet, während im Hintergund der bootstrap lief *g*

----------

## knalltuete

Hi!

Wie funktioniert das mit Knoppix?

Hört sich ja kewl an...  :Cool: 

----------

